# Hello world! Buying first sailboat - Mirage 236.



## Wanahakama (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm in the market for a sailboat and have set my sights on a 1980 Mirage 236 with retractable keel. She needs some work, but everything is structurally sound.

Anyone who has experience with the Mirage 236, I'd be delighted to hear from you on the good, bad and the ugly of the 236.

Fair winds and following seas.


----------

